# Jon Sibal and his Porsche 964 build



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Jon Sibal is a comic book and automotive artist who obviously loves cars. He always wanted an RWB Porsche, ever since they caught his attention years ago. RWB is a Porsche tuner originally from Japan, now the US as well, who create distinct, wide-body 911s.

Jon searched for a 964 and found a donor car for his project. It needed a lot of work, but it would be a canvas on which to create his dream RWB 964. Since RWB conversions aren't cheap, the car sat for over a year, while funds were gathered. A timeline was created and SEMA 2015 would be the debut of his finished creation. Going by the pics, it looks like goal was achieved and the final product looks amazing.





_Pics/Source RaceTechnologies_


----------

